# Brand New Baby Boy



## TylerRay (Sep 26, 2015)

Elias Warfield Ray was born at 12:06 PM yesterday, September 25 at 12:06PM. He weighed 6.5 pounds and is 19 inches long.


----------



## Nate (Sep 26, 2015)

Congratulations, Sir! Praise God!


----------



## Jake (Sep 26, 2015)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## jambo (Sep 26, 2015)

Congratulations to you and your wife. May the Lord bless you and young Elias


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 26, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 26, 2015)

Praise God!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 26, 2015)

Praise God, Tyler! So very happy for you guys. May God enable you to raise him in the nurture and admonition of the Lord.


----------



## Justified (Sep 26, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 26, 2015)

That is awesome! Great name, too.


----------



## Frosty (Sep 26, 2015)

Congratulations and praise the Lord!


----------



## PhilA (Sep 27, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## BGF (Sep 27, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 27, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Sep 28, 2015)

Congratulations Tyler. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 28, 2015)

congratulations!!


----------



## KMK (Sep 28, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## MW (Sep 28, 2015)

Congratulations, Tyler. Rejoicing with you.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 28, 2015)

My largest bass is 6.5 lbs. I kept him also. Congrats!


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 29, 2015)

earl40 said:


> My largest bass is 6.5 lbs. I kept him also. Congrats!



You only kept him bc you knew you didn't have to feed him


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you all. The little fella is sleeping next to me now. I'm a happy man indeed.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Oct 1, 2015)

Congratulations. May God make him a mighty oak of righteousness.


----------

